# Moving to dubai - pregnancy covered under insurance?



## hkalltheway (Feb 14, 2010)

Hello folks,

I will be moving to Dubai from Jeddah next month. My company in Dubai will be providing health insurance with AXA. I would like to know about pregnancy related coverage.

My wife recently conceived and is one month pregnant. Based on your experiences, will this pregnancy be included in coverage? I know it's a pre-existing pregnancy, but pregnancy is not a disease like cancer, God forbid. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## mcd1203 (Nov 25, 2008)

we've been dealing with getting coverage as well for our pregnancy. most will say you have to work with the company for so long or have the coverage for at least 11 months before it covers pregnancy.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

hkalltheway said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I will be moving to Dubai from Jeddah next month. My company in Dubai will be providing health insurance with AXA. I would like to know about pregnancy related coverage.
> 
> My wife recently conceived and is one month pregnant. Based on your experiences, will this pregnancy be included in coverage? I know it's a pre-existing pregnancy, but pregnancy is not a disease like cancer, God forbid. Any ideas? Thanks!


You have to check that with employer. For example my medical insurance a month ago included only emergency cases of pregnancy, now they reviewed it and it covers regular check ups but up to a limited amount of money. Ask HR to send you a list of hospitals/clinics where your insurance is accepted and a coverage plan.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

hkalltheway said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I will be moving to Dubai from Jeddah next month. My company in Dubai will be providing health insurance with AXA. I would like to know about pregnancy related coverage.
> 
> My wife recently conceived and is one month pregnant. Based on your experiences, will this pregnancy be included in coverage? I know it's a pre-existing pregnancy, but pregnancy is not a disease like cancer, God forbid. Any ideas? Thanks!


Depends on the insurance coverage the company takes (the premium the company pays is dependednt on this). 

For example, the policy that my company has taken for us gives us pregnancy cover up to 20,000 Dhs. I also know of people for whom pregnancy is not covered at all.
Someone has mentioned a time limit to avail of the policy - i availed of it within 3-4 months of starting work there so it wasn't applicable. 

So the bottomline is that it entirely depends on the company and the policy it takes. It would be somewhat expensive if the company does not cover the pregnancy - however, a number of hospitals offer "packages" for pregnancy (i know Zulekha Hospital does that for sure)


----------

